

UX Lessons From Facebook's New iPhone App - nathanbarry
http://nathanbarry.com/ux-lessons-from-facebook-ios/

======
nathanbarry
I find it really interesting to compare different iterations of the same
application. We can learn a lot about what works from closely watching a
design team like Facebook's who generally isn't afraid to introduce new design
patterns to iOS.

This app is a huge improvement, but there is still quite a ways to go. I'm
really curious how the reviews for the new version will be.

~~~
john626
Is there any information on the actual technology changes they made? It would
be nice to know what the code looks like behind the scenes.

~~~
nathanbarry
I haven't seen this yet, but I also haven't taken the time to work through all
their posts about it. Someone else who is more dev focused (I tend to focus on
design) may be better to answer that.

